# Car just started ticking while coasting



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Rock or nail in your tire?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This First!

Rob


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ticking huh? Quick, cut the blue wire! Macruber!!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have the same problem too..let me know what you find out my dealer "couldn't replicate the noise"


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Don't hear it > 15 MPH or in gear when moving/general driving. I am afraid it had something to do with when I inadvertently shifted back into first right before Christmas. But that was a month ago and I have driven slow since then. I like Tomko's answer about


> Rock or nail in your tire?


 Possible! Yes It is about time for Oil change/rotation anyway.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I once found a bolt dead straight in the centre of one of my GT+4. Whack, whack, whack! 

Called my father and he said don't move the car. He came and we changed the tire out in a the parking lot I stopped in. 

That's got to be 20 some years ago now.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I once found a bolt dead straight in the centre of one of my GT+4. Whack, whack, whack!
> 
> Called my father and he said don't move the car. He came and we changed the tire out in a the parking lot I stopped in.
> 
> That's got to be 20 some years ago now.


Back when I had my Grand Am i had a bolt stuck in mine too. You ain't a kiddin', it was a loud whack, whack, whack. Lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Serpentine belt tensioner may have a worn bearing or dried out bearing ..
Those bearings are exposed to the elements and suseptable to contract moisture and Salt ..

Spray WD 40 or compatable lubricant on the bearings 1 pulley at a time until you find the Faulty pulley .


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Here's an update: It stopped ticking. I don't know if it is bc the rain we have right now or if something that was in my tire fell out. All I know it does not tick anymore.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, since machines rarely repair themselves my money is on debris of some sort stuck in a tread.

The moisture acted as a lubricant and it spit it out..........shesa fiiiiix!

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Patman said:


> Here's an update: It stopped ticking. I don't know if it is bc the rain we have right now or if something that was in my tire fell out. All I know it does not tick anymore.


It might mean that you've worn the head off of the nail that's stuck in there. (BTDT) Keep an eye on your tire pressure.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Patman said:


> Here's an update: It stopped ticking. I don't know if it is bc the rain we have right now or if something that was in my tire fell out. All I know it does not tick anymore.





ChevyGuy said:


> It might mean that you've worn the head off of the nail that's stuck in there. (BTDT) Keep an eye on your tire pressure.


Please begin practicing how to arrest a vehicle from speed that has had a sudden and catastrophic loss of a tire. 

My neighbour (a one-time Olympic athlete) picked up a fingernail clipper in the sidewall of his Flex one day on the highway. Destroyed the tire in less than a minute. Took everything he had to bring the vehicle safely to the side of the highway.


----------

